# My Election Observations and a Little Sermonizing



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

After a few months of observation and a few hours of reflection, here are my thoughts on the 2008 Presidential Election.

There was a certain inevitability to the election of Obama this election. I think this was driven by four or five primary factors.

*1)* *Bush Hatred* - The mainstream media had such a visceral disdain for Bush that they abandoned all sense of responsibility and fairness and actively backed Obama with all they had. Also Obama is articulate and in their eyes Bush was an "_articulation of international embarrassment_" to them in this area. It will be interesting to see the Main Stream Media's Credibility ratings in coming days.

*2)* *Obama's Race* - Being part of something exciting and historic - electing the first African-American as President. Also, being able to show the world we are able to elect a Black Man as President showed how "Progressively Wonderful" America is.

*3)* *The Absence of a Moral Base in America*. For this election, Campaign Finance Fraud? Didn't Matter. Voter fraud? Didn't matter. Associating with people that have disdain for America? Didn't Matter. Policy Vacillations? Didn't Matter. Nothing that Obama did or said mattered to many Americans. That most of all bothers me. It seems that Morality, Truth, Honor matter very little when electing officials. That is very troubling.

*4) The Something for Nothing - Government is going to solve all my problems attitude* - That has been around for years, but seemed far more prevalent this election.

*5) How McCain Campaigned and the Candidate Himself*. I really don't think that any Republican could have won this election. I think that the "powers that be" would have done anything and everything to see Obama elected. As a matter of fact, I think they did. However, it would have been interesting to see a true Conservative contrast to Obama - rather than "Moderate Republican" or "Conservative Democrat" alternative. Again, in this particular election, I am not for sure it would have mattered.

It will be interesting to see how President Obama governs as opposed to how Candidate Obama Promised. *Rhetoric vs Reality.*

*Now the Sermonizing .....*

Having stated the preceding observations, as a Follower of Christ, my instructions are clear.

*I am to pray for President Elect Obama - Whether he was my choice or not, I am to pray that God guides him.*

*1 Timothy 2:1-2 "I urge, then, first of all, that requests, prayers, intercession and thanksgiving be made for everyone-- {2} for kings and all those in authority, that we may live peaceful and quiet lives in all godliness and holiness."*

*I am to Support Our Elected Leaders and Do What is Good - My words, attitudes, actions toward our President , towards all authority, is a direct reflection upon our my with God. I must be respectful.*

*I Peter 2:13 "Submit yourselves for the Lord's sake to every authority instituted among men." *

*Titus 3:1 "Remind the people to be subject to rulers and authorities, to be obedient and to be ready to do whatever is good." *

*Romans 13:1-7 Everyone must submit himself to the governing authorities, for there is no authority except that which God has established. The authorities that exist have been established by God. [2] Consequently, he who rebels against the authority is rebelling against what God has instituted, and those who do so will bring judgment on themselves. [3] For rulers hold no terror for those who do right, but for those who do wrong. Do you want to be free from fear of the one in authority? Then do what is right and he will commend you. [4] For he is God's servant to do you good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword for nothing. He is God's servant, an agent of wrath to bring punishment on the wrongdoer. [5] Therefore, it is necessary to submit to the authorities, not only because of possible punishment but also because of conscience. *

*I am to Conduct Myself in a way to Allows God to Bless America and My Community.*

*Matthew 5:13-16 **"You are the salt of the earth. But if the salt loses its saltiness, how can it be made salty again? It is no longer good for anything, except to be thrown out and trampled by men. 14"You are the light of the world. A city on a hill cannot be hidden. 15 Neither do people light a lamp and put it under a bowl. Instead they put it on its stand, and it gives light to everyone in the house. 16 In the same way, let your light shine before men, that they may see your good deeds and praise your Father in heaven.*

*2 Chronicles 7:14 - If my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then will I hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and will heal their land.*

*To adapt the imprecation of Stephen Decatur: May President Obama always be in the right, but my President, right or wrong**.*

Finally, my hope lies not in an elected office. My hope lies in Jesus Christ - He holds all King's heart - He guides the History of all Nations and He is never up for Re-Election.

One last thing, I am not fearful &#8230;. I'll take each day - week - month at a time &#8230;. Love it - live it - laugh about it - learn from it &#8230;. Help bring change to whom and what I can. What more could one ask for? And NONE of that can be taken away and isn't dependent on who is President.

Dr. Mark Redd

www.bayshorebc.org
www.daparson.com


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you Dr. Redd!


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

Good Read.. I hope that our President-Elect will abide be the One thing that our country was founded on.. *IN GOD WE TRUST*


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Great read.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Very Nicely Put....Excellent and inspiring!


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks, Parson. I don't agree with all of your analysis, or, I think you let McCain off too easy (for example, his policy vacillations and "help me, Washington" rhetoric)... but I surely agree with your conclusions, and thank you for the reminder.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Amen Pastor Mark


----------



## gary smith (Dec 22, 2005)

*THANKS*

:flag:THANK YOU !!! I NEEDED THAT I ALWAYS ENJOY YOURE POST THANKS AGAIN GARY


----------



## McFish (Mar 18, 2008)

AMEN!! DOC


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

AMEN Dr. Redd

I made some statements very similar to this on the main board and all it stimulated was a political thread and staments of how this person wolld never have respect. Funny how in a time when God should be sought most will pull their earthly possetions close to them and get defensive. Funny how a few material objects can get in the way of our Saviour. 

We have to get God in the forefront or all these dooms days statements will prevail for this country


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

Good word, Mark. Thanks.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Excellent read, thanks for the post. Now more than ever we need to pray for this nation.


----------

